# Aggressive dogs !



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

To be honest ive never been a real dog person until i met a cockapoo,so i dont know all the different breeds etc plus everything training wise is new to me.
Anyway me and Buddy were on our usual morning walk (public footpath near our home) I never normally see anyone down there but today i saw two people with two dogs they were quite far ahead of me with dogs off leads so i let Buddy off.

All going well till i saw them stop and put their dogs on leads so i thought i should do same they stopped and as i approached they moved to the side and i could see they had two staffs?(think thats name) anyway they were going mental ,must say i was scared,Buddy wanted to greet them (he must have death wish!) anyway i walked past and said "i take it they dont like to greet other dogs" one lady said "no their not friendly" .

I carried on walking thinking "s**t better not let Buddy off lead" but then i turned round and they had decided to go back to their car and take the dogs home ,which i felt guilty about but i really cant get my head around why anyone would want a dog that was so aggressive????

If only the world was over run by cockapoo's it would be a happy friendlier place ha ha dx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! I want a cockapoo world too!
I would say the aggresiveness of those dogs has less to do with the breed and more to do with their up bringing, we have a malteese on our street who is a total basket case....the owner says it's because he is a stud dog he is agressive towards other dogs! HELLO!! aren't you supposed to breed for personality too???? Why would you breed from a severely aggressive dog.

Lady is the same tho, she wants to greet every dog...and usually they are all really good.
She actually just befrended a 7 year old german sheppard who aparently doesn't like any other dogs, but if he sees lady he lies down and waits for her to come for a little kiss!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea your right probably more to do with owners!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

staffies can be the nicest dogs ever in the right hands. i know some cute fluffy dogs i wouldnt trist with a slipper letalone another living thing.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> we have a malteese on our street who is a total basket case....the owner says it's because he is a stud dog he is agressive towards other dogs! HELLO!! aren't you supposed to breed for personality too???? Why would you breed from a severely aggressive dog.


I sooooo agree with you. When we were breeding horses our stallions only stayed for stud IF they had great manners. I would hear so many owners with wild and dangerous stallions say he's just like that because he is a stud.......NO actually he's like that because he's a s**t


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I was having a conversation with my Mum the other day – she will be looking after our puppy two days a week whilst we’re at work. Neither of us have had a dog before and she asked what was mean by ‘off-lead’ (dope!) I explained and she said she’d be worried about other dogs attacking the puppy. I said this was a risk but surely a sensible owner would keep an aggressive dog on its lead. But your story proves that this is not the case. 

What do current Cockapuppy owners do – do you let them off-lead but stay very close and put them back on their lead when another dog approaches? I don’t want to be an over-protective fur-Mummy

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I know what you're saying here, personally I would never want a dog with a bad temperment that wouldn't get on with others dogs and would have to be kept on a lead all the time on walks in fear of other dogs approaching.
Turi in answer to your question, we alwasy let Izzie off the lead, she loves having a good run around, but you have to train your dog to come to you if you need to put her back on the lead, if I see owners with their dogs on leads I will call Izzie & put hers on just incase, if it turns out that there isn't a worry then I can take he off again, but I wouldn't risk leaving her off as she loves to play and doesn't understand all the time that some dogs don't want to play with her (which is sad)  But I wouldn't be worried about taking your dog off lead as long as you know you will be able to put her back on again if you feel that you need o for any reason...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I met two Westies who were going beserk the other day. They were barking up a storm and i certainly wouldn't have wanted Betty near them!!

Generally where i walk most dogs are off lead and are friendly (you get to know most of the other dogs and owners too!) and usually I leave Betty to sniff around and do her own thing as she often is quite happy to give other dogs a wide berth unless she knows them or they are playful. I only put her on her lead if i think she is being too much for other dogs or i just think another dog would react badly to her. i have found she often seems worse with other dogs when on her lead!!! I think you'll just know when to be wary and when its fine.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for the advice – I imagine I’ll be worried the first couple of times but will start to relax with more experience…

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm sure you will  Don't worry you'll figure things out 
I would also say to be careful of some jack russells, as mearly all that I have come across (not all JR's) have been very snappy and aggressive to Izzie & other dogs that were around as well (such as sat in Filey at cafes, 2 JRs were going mad at every dog :O). Obviously not all JRs are like this, I have just noticed most of the ones I have met really didn't like Izzie being there & i'm just warning as you may not think smaller dogs could be a problem... Also a friends dog was attacked twice by the same JR and is now scared/weary of any dogs


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Funnily enough you’ve just reminded me that when I lived in Fulham our neighbour had two Jack Russells who used to walk to the end of the road and then let them off-lead as they approached the park. They’d be snapping at each other and making a real racket when on their leads. I once asked him if they were upset and he said they were just excited! 

When he found out we had cats he said, ‘don’t let them out the front whilst my two are out. They won’t last five minutes’. How about ‘don’t let your dogs off the lead if there’s a risk they’ll kill neighbouring cats?!’ Some people are just so strange. 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah it's always a worry :/ that's why as responsible owners we need to keep an eye on everything when taking our dogs out & some dog owners don't care & don't take any precautions :/ That's how other animals & even people get hurt


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I always put Buddy on his lead just incase but i think sometimes it makes dogs worse i always remember my trainer saying loose lead loose lead so that the dog dosnt get so excited etc or stressed.
Well everytime Buddy has had a problem with another dog the owner has always been puuling so hard on the lead i think no wonder the dogs barking .Buddy's only been off lead with friends dogs that he knows.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter has met many many dogs off-lead and so far none have been hostile towards him. There is one staffy nearby who is a rescue dog and the owner never lets him off the lead so I expect there is a reason for that. 
Dexter occasionally gets over excited and tries to put his paws on the back of other dogs who then growl at him. He takes this as a 'keep off' as it's just the older dog laying the boundaries and he always gets the message.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is good manners to not let your off lead dog approach another dog who is on lead. Dogs who may bark and appear aggressive on lead are often scared (many times due to being attacked themselves) and just trying to keep other dogs away from them so please don't condemn them as nasty or make judgements about breed.

I have also had a dog with a severe spinal injury who was very wobbly on his back legs so wary of being hurt which led to him being defensive if other dogs approached. I also had an oldie who after having several different encounters in a short space of time at the age of 15 where she was attacked, bounced on and pushed over became very scared of other dogs and was terrified if approached by dogs she did not know. In the end the only way I could give her any off lead walks was by walking with a friend and her dogs who acted as a distraction to out of control off lead dogs.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not judging dogs on leads, just saying i've come across quite a few jack russells who seem very angry & bark nasty barks constantly when they see any dog.
Laso that my friends dog got attacked by the same one twice so that one obviously was vicious.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Blossoms breeder told me to beware of staffies and pit bulls as when they see a fluffy cockapoo they think its a toy and may attack. We have been on our first walks the last couple of days and have met 2 x english setters, a lab and 3 x cockers (Im sure Blosssom think one of the cockers is her mummy as she gets really excited and playful). I am not confident yet to let her off lead and to be honest I am petrified in case she runs and runs, out of the field and on to a road or that she meets an unfriendly dog. I guess is just take time to gain confidence and trust.xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You shouldn't run into any pit bulls!!!!! not unmuzzled and off lead as they are under dangerous dogs act and have to be licensed.
Its much more the person that has a dog rather than the breed itself. We have plenty of local idiots, swilling beer with their staff or other tough type of dog on a big chain lead and huge leather harness but these wallies could have ANY type of dog and it be antisocial and aggressive. I think it is a bit unfair that people judge them all to be the same. You need to be vigilant of any dog you don't know approaching your dog if they are off lead, unfortunately not everyone has the common sense to keep their unsociable dogs on a lead x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I must admit I don't agree with your breeder Tammy. Unfortunately Staffies do have a bad name but it is mainly down to some of the owners. There are a couple of Staffies we meet on our evening walks and apart from being very bouncy, strong dogs they are lovely, but then they have great owners


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes owners and training play a big part, but equally there is a couple in my village (don't know them well) with 2 staffies and they are kept on a lead and we have been told not to let Izzie near them  It's sad because if all dogs were nice & could get on they'd all have such a good fun walk together  Instead Izzie barelys gets to play in my village with all the 'nasty' dogs around  Another reason I just can't wait to bring Poppy home for her she'll love it


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yes owners and training play a big part, but equally there is a couple in my village (don't know them well) with 2 staffies and they are kept on a lead and we have been told not to let Izzie near them  It's sad because if all dogs were nice & could get on they'd all have such a good fun walk together  Instead Izzie barelys gets to play in my village with all the 'nasty' dogs around  Another reason I just can't wait to bring Poppy home for her she'll love it


... and if Izzie gets attacked by another dog and then begins to bark at other dogs does that make her a nasty dog?

It saddens me to hear dog owners have so little understanding for other dog owners who may be doing their absolute best to cope with rescue dogs or dogs who are otherwise struggling to cope with dogs in their vicinity and label them nasty


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well it doesn't make them nice towards other dogs does it :S Maybe not nasty, but look I cba with arguing about things, I just want Izzie to have some nice sociable dogs for her to play with, that's all i'm saying, not all dogs that bark are nasty no, some do have a reason (like being attacked) but others don't, i'm sorry but sometimes it does just come down to bad socialisation on the owners/breeders part etc. Just my opinion, everyone is entitled to one, just don't want to argue on this site, it's bad enough on one with any breed of dog on the forum & ILMC is friendly.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that there are definitely some breeds that are prone to aggression, such as staffs and jack russels, but obviously many exceptions within the breed who have good owners and are lovely dogs. When Dylan was attacked by a staff, the vet who treated him said that in her opinion staffs as a breed should be eradicated. After dylan's attack I was very over-protective for a long time and even now I get very angry when I come across dogs whose owners admit are aggressive and yet will not muzzle them. Whatever the reason for a dog's aggression, why not pop on a muzzle and know that your dog cannot harm another? And yet so few owners will do it.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I think that there are definitely some breeds that are prone to aggression, such as staffs and jack russels, but obviously many exceptions within the breed who have good owners and are lovely dogs. When Dylan was attacked by a staff, the vet who treated him said that in her opinion staffs as a breed should be eradicated. After dylan's attack I was very over-protective for a long time and even now I get very angry when I come across dogs whose owners admit are aggressive and yet will not muzzle them. Whatever the reason for a dog's aggression, why not pop on a muzzle and know that your dog cannot harm another? And yet so few owners will do it.


I totally agree with this whole comment, aggressive dogs should be muzzled just to be on the safe side, some get PTS because they attack others & cause injury, so to prevent things like this happening (which would obviously upset the owner if it were to happen) there are simple solutions, but barely any do :/


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Interesting thread, io had a collie growing up who lived people but was scared of other dogs after being attacked by another dog as a pup. So we just kept Jody on lead at all times. 
Whle I understand everyones point and agree with them when they say Staffies are nice dogs and it's just the owners that are bad I think we need to recognise the sad truth here. Unfortunately a high number of staffs are bread by irresponsible owners and owned by irresponsible people. My bf had a lovely staffy but in his area his was the exception to the rule. 
Yes pitbulls are covered under the dangerous dogs act now but my boss just two wks ago met one off lead while out walking her dog. There has recently been an sspca investigation in Scotland which was inthe paper this wk or last about dog fighting, and yes uv guessed it Staffies and pitbulls are the ones being used. Put in wheelie bins with cats as training to fight to the death. 
So although I know many staffs are nice wee family pets I will cetainly always be extra vigilant when I meet one.

Emma x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

The staffies i met werent just barking they were going crazy almost foaming at the mouth!The owner was very responsible by putting them on lead and then driving away ,however what i couldnt get my head around was why would you want a dog that was so aggessive and made nice country walks impossible.
I watched a program a while back cant remember the name but it was where the manager of a charity for pets went undercover to find out where all the money was going etc and she found out that all the places in the dog shelters where being overrun by Staffies !

Believe it or not my dad has a Staffie and shes soft as butter so its very sad to see the same breed dog so aggressive.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Agree with you both Emma & Donna 
I can't understand why people would want aggressive dogs either, it makes enjoying walks impossible :/


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I honestly don't think the majority of 'normal' dog owners do want aggressive dogs. It is only the idiots who want them as a status symbol that think its 'cool'. 

There is a terrible Staffie crisis but thankfully there are those willing to take them on and sometimes they might have a lot of work to do in the early days especially regarding socialisation with other dogs. You never know what is going on behind the scenes. 

Maybe I am lucky we only have one local 'ard man'  with a big scary thing who is actually quite lovely when let off the lead and just desperately wants to play with the other dogs. I think the guy prefers the image of himself with his 'beast on a lead' (Obviously compensating for other issues  ) rather than the 'daft mutt' running around playing chase ! 

There is another family who are just plain irresponsible, let their dog out on its own and then send the kids out to get it. It is thought to be a Pitbull type but the dog warden has apparently said it is not. Not sure what is happening there though as the dog has become a problem locally, with attacking other dogs and now a person . It is such a shame that his outcome might be to be pts when it is not the dogs fault. Makes me mad!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been following this thread right from Donna's first post and I have tried to stay on the fence so to speak I've failed......so here's my take on this subject.

When Pitbulls,Staffie's,Bull Terriers and Jack Russell's etc come into this world they are cuddly lovable little puppies and many of them go to responsible dog owner's and live out a long uneventful life Unfortunately some fall in to the hands of life's undesirables and we are all very aware of what these people do with these dog's.
I live in an area where dog fighting has gone on for many year's thankfully, agencies like the RSPCA and other's have worked very hard to stamp this out Many of these unfortunate dogs have now been re-homed with loving owners after months of veterinary treatment and many hour's of volunteer's working very hard to rehabilitate them, sadly many have to be put to sleep
So when you are out for your walks and you come across a responsible dog owner who puts an aggressive dog on the lead so as you can pass safely by just spare a thought that it may be that dog has not had quite the life you are giving your dog, but people are trying to put right what other's have sadly done.
I don't mean to offend anyone with this post and I can assure you my wife, me and my dogs have been on the receiving end of aggressive dogs behaviour and do not wish the experience on anyone. 
Continue to enjoy your dogs and spare a thought for people who are trying hard to give an unfortunate dog another chance in this very difficult world we live in


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> So when you are out for your walks and you come across a responsible dog owner who puts an aggressive dog on the lead so as you can pass safely by just spare a thought that it may be that dog has not had quite the life you are giving your dog, but people are trying to put right what other's have sadly done.
> I don't mean to offend anyone with this post and I can assure you my wife, me and my dogs have been on the receiving end of aggressive dogs behaviour and do not wish the experience on anyone.
> Continue to enjoy your dogs and spare a thought for people who are trying hard to give an unfortunate dog another chance in this very difficult world we live in


I agree with you, although I still firmly believe that they should be muzzled as well as put on a lead. And that they should only be off the lead if the owner has absolute confidence in his ability to get them back and on lead before they can run off to chase another dog. The staff who attacked Dylan when he was only 4 months old was actually on a lead - we were passing them and the dog lunged and grabbed Dylan in an instant. So without a muzzle there is still a danger. When I see a muzzled dog, I don't think "oh there is a nasty dog", I think "there is a responsible owner".
This morning we were walking in the forest and I saw another dog ahead, coming towards us. All of a sudden he took off towards us and I saw it was a staff, rushing at Dylan growling and snarling. Dylan was off the lead but fortunately instantly came to me and I picked him up and turned my back on the staff who jumped up at my back. I yelled for the owner to get his dog away from us and he ran up and grabbed it. He apologised and said that his dog had been hand reared from 3 weeks of age and had no doggie socialisation skills. I then suggested that if that was the case he should be muzzled until he acquired them, for everyone's peace of mind, at which point the man stomped off. A typical example of someone who knows that their dog is a problem but does nothing about it.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think that nobody should be denied owning a dog, however I think that some people just don't think about it fully. Many dogs are left alone for long periods of time, not walked enough and not given strong leadership. Those are usually the dogs that are aggressive. fearful and unsociable. 
I think that all dogs can be trained to be happy, healthy and loving animals, however there are some breeds where a heck of a lot of time has to be put in like Staffies, Jack Russels and Collies. Unfortunately these dogs are usually either the 'tough' man dogs or seen as easy family pets which they're just not. So they just don't get the correct treatment.
I remember talking to someone who wanted to adopt a Collie from the RSPCA but couldn't because they worked 6 hours a day and would have to leave the dog alone that long. They ended up going to a breeder and a year on sold the dog because it had bitten their child. I don't think it was the dogs fault at all, but the owners because they walked the dog every other day for only half an hour and just didn't play with it 

I understand that there are people out there who are really trying their best with rehoming these dogs and trying to give them a good future however they must understand that they will always have to be more careful with their dogs - make sure they're on a lead if they show aggression (no matter what the original issue was behind the agression) and potentially a muzzle. Or even walk their dog at 'unsociable' hours when there is no risk to other dogs and people.

Me and my boyfriend are wary about walking Vincent in our area - we might have to drive to a nearby park because there are a lot of badly trained dogs, and yes the majority of them are Staffie/Pit dogs, and we are worried that they might hurt him  How are we supposed to know if the owner is responsible or not? I would rather not take the risk and avoid them altogether. I have my dog to think about!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> I have been following this thread right from Donna's first post and I have tried to stay on the fence so to speak I've failed......so here's my take on this subject.
> 
> When Pitbulls,Staffie's,Bull Terriers and Jack Russell's etc come into this world they are cuddly lovable little puppies and many of them go to responsible dog owner's and live out a long uneventful life Unfortunately some fall in to the hands of life's undesirables and we are all very aware of what these people do with these dog's.
> I live in an area where dog fighting has gone on for many year's thankfully, agencies like the RSPCA and other's have worked very hard to stamp this out Many of these unfortunate dogs have now been re-homed with loving owners after months of veterinary treatment and many hour's of volunteer's working very hard to rehabilitate them, sadly many have to be put to sleep
> ...


Completely agree with everything you say. 

As you know, I hate to be controversial  but I wish there was some kind of legislation regarding home breeding and much tighter controls on puppy farmers. Part of the problem is when you get 'trends' of dogs either for fashion or status reasons you get an influx of puppies being bred willy nilly by people trying to make a fast buck. Despite the rescue crisis I have been on only *ONE website this morning that advertises puppies and there were 61 adverts from TODAY alone advertising Staffy puppies! Shocking!* 

I really think there needs to be tighter controls on dog breeding to prevent this, anybody with good intent wouldn't mind this. The problem is it would be expensive to implement and impossible to police.  The best way forward at the moment is to better educate the puppy buying public although there will always be some you will never reach.


----------

